# The low odor thread.



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi all, I'm a new grower that is limited to growing low (lower) odor strains. I have a feeling that I'm not alone keeping my grow discreet, especially folks that live in state/countries where it's not legal. If you've grown strains that had "less" smell, let me know how well that worked for you. I'm growing Northern Lights now for the second time and it is very low odor. I could live without a carbon filter all the way to week 7 of flower with this strain. Side note, I noticed that lower temperatures reduce smell as well, I'm growing at 68-72 degrees. When my temperature raises to 74 or so, the odor picks up.

Quick story, I smoke good cigars, and while on a recent camping trip, I offered a cigar to a fellow camper. He then asked me " do you smoke?" I said sure, cigars, but he pressed on. "No, I mean do you smoke". He went to his campsite and brough back a huge glass jar full of buds and tossed me a 1/4 like it was nothing. (I traded a 20 dollar cigar for 1/4). The buds he handed me were so stinky that I wrapped then in 5 plastic bags and hid them under my tent. Even outdoors, these buds stunk up my entire campsite. I want to make sure *I don't *grow a stain like this !

Here is a list of strains I'm considering. Any additional recommendations greatly appreciated.

The list below is recommended by ILGM

Best Low Odor Strains for Growing Cannabis in 2022 (ilovegrowingmarijuana.com)

Durban Poison
Northern Lights
Jack Herer
Master Kush
White Rhino
Bubble Gum
Trainwreck
Granddaddy Purple
Strawberry Cough
Papaya


----------



## pute (Mar 30, 2022)

I understand BTom.  But there is something about dank bud....people like me love it...That is why I spare no expense on filters.  I have always grown the dankest bud I can find.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 30, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Hi all, I'm a new grower that is limited to growing low (lower) odor strains. I have a feeling that I'm not alone keeping my grow discreet, especially folks that live in state/countries where it's not legal. If you've grown strains that had "less" smell, let me know how well that worked for you. I'm growing Northern Lights now for the second time and it is very low odor. I could live without a carbon filter all the way to week 7 of flower with this strain. Side note, I noticed that lower temperatures reduce smell as well, I'm growing at 68-72 degrees. When my temperature raises to 74 or so, the odor picks up.
> 
> Quick story, I smoke good cigars, and while on a recent camping trip, I offered a cigar to a fellow camper. He then asked me " do you smoke?" I said sure, cigars, but he pressed on. "No, I mean do you smoke". He went to his campsite and brough back a huge glass jar full of buds and tossed me a 1/4 like it was nothing. (I traded a 20 dollar cigar for 1/4). The buds he handed me were so stinky that I wrapped then in 5 plastic bags and hid them under my tent. Even outdoors, these buds stunk up my entire campsite. I want to make sure *I don't *grow a stain like this !
> 
> ...


The granddaddy purple has a wonderful smell not stinky at all but does give off a wild smell during the drying process. It wouldn’t smell like that stuff that you had to hide under the tent but I would like to grow some of that


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 30, 2022)

pute said:


> I understand BTom.  But there is something about dank bud....people like me love it...That is why I spare no expense on filters.  I have always grown the dankest bud I can find.


What is the dankest bud Pute?  I Wanna grow some next


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What is the dankest bud Pute?  I Wanna grow some next







lemon Betty


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 30, 2022)

Durban Poison————— stinks

Jack Herer——————-stinks

Master Kush—————-stinks

TrainWreck————-stinks

Strawberry Cough———-stinks




hel la lineup!

good luck Amigo!


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

pute said:


> I understand BTom.  But there is something about dank bud....people like me love it...That is why I spare no expense on filters.  I have always grown the dankest bud I can find.



Some day my friend, someday. Sad thing is, kids live at home much longer these days, I'm not sure I'll ever be able to grow out in the open.

Who wants to smell like Pepe Le Peau anyway ! Dam this new fangled bud  is loud. (old guy trying to be cool, using modern slang, correct me if my usage of loud is incorrect....)


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The granddaddy purple has a wonderful smell not stinky at all but does give off a wild smell during the drying process. It wouldn’t smell like that stuff that you had to hide under the tent but I would like to grow some of that



Yeah man ! This one is on my radar big time due to its high THC... Maybe I'll try it next grow.


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Durban Poison————— stinks
> 
> Jack Herer——————-stinks
> 
> ...



Dammit ! How about Northern Lights? Green Crack?


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What is the dankest bud Pute?  I Wanna grow some next



Rub it in !!!! Your lucky, I'm jealous. I'd really love to grow some cookies or some True OG (my favorite) but I'm stuck going low odor.


----------



## boo (Mar 30, 2022)

I found garden gold @twenty20mendicino a few months ago...I don't know how it can be much better...two strains I've gotten there have rocked my garden...girl crush and snocaine...


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

Side note: I should have said low odor, or an odor that isn't instantly recognizable as weed. NL is an example, it's a really sweet honey smell. It still smells like weed, but not nearly as much as others.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> lemon Betty


Lemon Betty noted. Just reading the description makes me wanna Amazon some overnight  you know writing those descriptions would be a fun job.


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Durban Poison————— stinks
> 
> Jack Herer——————-stinks
> 
> ...



Wow, that entire list I posted was cut from a low odor strain recommendation. (ILGM). Not good news !

Best Low Odor Strains for Growing Cannabis in 2022 (ilovegrowingmarijuana.com)


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Lemon Betty noted. Just reading the description makes me wanna Amazon some overnight  you know writing those descriptions would be a fun job.



Looks like some good stuff,

Lemon Betty Marijuana Strain Information & Reviews | AllBud


----------



## pute (Mar 30, 2022)

First thing my HVAC guy sad to me (I was trimming) who knows I grow was you smell good.  My clothes are permianted  with the smell of marijuana....I don't care.  Chicks dig it....ha ha!


----------



## pute (Mar 30, 2022)

I am smoking Lemon Betty as I speak. Nummy. Actually Lemon Betty #3.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 30, 2022)

pute said:


> I am smoking Lemon Betty as I speak. Nummy. Actually Lemon Betty #3.


Stop it first the delicious description now the tease


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

Well now I'm confused, this thread seems to have shifted to the "what stinks the most thread"... Lol.

Is Lemon Betty low odor or high odor?


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The granddaddy purple has a wonderful smell not stinky at all but does give off a wild smell during the drying process. It wouldn’t smell like that stuff that you had to hide under the tent but I would like to grow some of that



I think we have a winner here, I'll try this strain next grow, I've read many good things about it and I like the classics. Do you have any breeder/seed bank recommendation for good GDP? I'm thinking of trying something other than Nirvana this grow.


----------



## pute (Mar 30, 2022)

True story on the Lemon Betty I'll try and make it brief.  The breederer got so stoned he forgot the strains he crossed witch he intended on mixing with Lemon Taffy.  He went ahead and grew it out anyway not knowing what it was. It turned out to be a real keeper.

Not knowing what he crossed he decided to name it after his girlfriend. She was a bit on the rotund side so he called it Fat Betty.  You might have heard of it. Anyway he went and crossed the two hence we have Lemon Betty.


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

pute said:


> True story on the Lemon Betty I'll try and make it brief.  The breederer got so stoned he forgot the strains he crossed witch he intended on mixing with Lemon Taffy.  He went ahead and grew it out anyway not knowing what it was. It turned out to be a real keeper.
> 
> Not knowing what he crossed he decided to name it after his girlfriend. She was a bit on the rotund s ide so he called it Fat Betty.  You might have heard of it. Anyway he went and crossed the two hence we have Lemon Betty.



Nice story ! Is it low odor?

Disregard, I see it now, its high odor. My dam threads keep getting high jacked by you characters! (yes, that's the correct spelling of High jacked, especially here.)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 30, 2022)

I bought my GDP seeds from ILGM. it was included in my first grow along with GG#4. The clones in my tent in flower are also GDP and GG from the first plants. I also started new GDP seeds for my third grow. They are up pretty good now in veg. I love that plant but am trying others as well for a change up and something new. Maybe some of that lemon Betty next time


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 30, 2022)

pute said:


> True story on the Lemon Betty I'll try and make it brief.  The breederer got so stoned he forgot the strains he crossed witch he intended on mixing with Lemon Taffy.  He went ahead and grew it out anyway not knowing what it was. It turned out to be a real keeper.
> 
> Not knowing what he crossed he decided to name it after his girlfriend. She was a bit on the rotund side so he called it Fat Betty.  You might have heard of it. Anyway he went and crossed the two hence we have Lemon Betty.


Great story.


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I bought my GDP seeds from ILGM. it was included in my first grow along with GG#4. The clones in my tent in flower are also GDP and GG from the first plants. I also started new GDP seeds for my third grow. They are up pretty good now in veg. I love that plant but am trying others as well for a change up and something new. Maybe some of that lemon Betty next time



Nice, curious to know how strong the smell of GDP is vs GG#4, I'd love to grow some GG but am afraid it will stink.

My wife just hung her clothes to dry on the door of my grow cabinet, week 10 Northern Lights flower. I'm using a very cheap Home Depot carbon filter (30 bucks) and am getting away with it !!!!

Cool, I've been to the ILGM website often, a bit pricy and more seeds than I need at once, but I've heard nothing but good things about them. They even have a low odor search filter on their website... I think they list 6 fem strains as "low Odor" Northern lights is one of them.

When you grow one plant at a time for 4 months or so, ten packs of seeds are silly and the 5 pack is a ripoff...


----------



## pute (Mar 30, 2022)

A lot more to the story. The seeds that came to Colorado there were 12 females out of 25 when planted. Three of us won't mention names beta tested them. If big is referring to number three I beta it tested that. Now tell me if I'm lying? I'm not.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Nice, curious to know how strong the smell of GDP is vs GG#4, I'd love to grow some GG but am afraid it will stink.
> 
> My wife just hung her clothes to dry on the door of my grow cabinet, week 10 Northern Lights flower. I'm using a very cheap Home Depot carbon filter (30 bucks) and am getting away with it !!!!
> 
> ...


My tent when filled with both GG#4 and GDP smelled wonderful to me. It did have strong smells during flower and harvest time which I loved exposing my nose to every time I opened the tent. I vent outside thru a window in my utility room. My tent is “hidden” behind the green curtain on the way from the garage to the house. Only my daughter has asked what’s behind the green curtain, the great OZ?  She knows I grow and is in her 40s but trying to keep the limelight away from her two kids 7 and 9 (my grandkids). So far nobody else has dared to ask what’s behind the green curtain.
so your wife doesn't know about your grow either?  That’s risky ain’t it?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Well now I'm confused, this thread seems to have shifted to the "what stinks the most thread"... Lol.
> 
> Is Lemon Betty low odor or high odor?


Im not sure but I think most of us like the stinky stuff . Y’all quit confusing bombtom. The lemon Betty is high odor bombtom. Probably not a good one to hid the stink


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 31, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Wow, that entire list I posted was cut from a low odor strain recommendation. (ILGM). Not good news !
> 
> Best Low Odor Strains for Growing Cannabis in 2022 (ilovegrowingmarijuana.com)





that’s the thing about strandivars , so many different expressions , cuts , and hype surrounding them , so many different versions going around , it is difficult to find the original strains in some cases

the trainwreck we grew 10 yrs ago is difficult to find today , viney stinky fue ,  skunks arse smell

original Loompa headband didn’t stink until the last couple weeks

same with the anise licorice peppery smelling Durban Poison

the Snow Leopard we grow is low smelling compared to others in our garden , but it still smells , especially when they get near to harvest , just like overripe fruit

but yeah , a few growers really get off on the fragrance and tastes of cannabis , it just adds to the experience of getting high and stoned

please keep us posted if you find some that do not smell so bad

all the best in your search


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that’s the thing about strandivars , so many different expressions , cuts , and hype surrounding them , so many different versions going around , it is difficult to find the original strains in some cases
> 
> the trainwreck we grew 10 yrs ago is difficult to find today , viney stinky fue ,  skunks arse smell
> 
> ...


I agree that sometimes the taste and smell enhances the buzz, For me it is most important


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Im not sure but I think most of us like the stinky stuff . Y’all quit confusing bombtom. The lemon Betty is high odor bombtom. Probably not a good one to hid the stink



Thanks, this forum is a lot of fun, I always get a good chuckle from folks replies. So, the purpose of this thread is to help folks like me that are "stuck" growing strains that don't smell like a skunk farm.

My Northern lights grow is NOT fragrance free, it stinks. But, the sweet smell over powers the skunky weed smell to the point that I can cover up anything getting through my carbon filter easily. When lights go out, there is no smell at all. I cant help but wonder how a strain like White Widow would smell compared to Northern Lights. Anyway, to those thinking of growing a stealth grow with low odor I can recommend Northern Lights--it will work keeping odor down. Its also a really great relaxing high like no other strain I've smoked. I smoked some Dispensary grown Punch Breath last night and it cant touch my Nirvana Northern lights as far as the high goes. This strain is special !  (Although, its not the latest new exciting strain, its a classic for good reason.--- The High !) Its also very easy to grow.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I agree that sometimes the taste and smell enhances the buzz, For me it is most important




I just found a little "trap door" in my basement, right behind my safe!!!! And, your never going to believe this, the trap door goes up a floor to my chimney on the second floor of my house!!! Anyway, if I can figure out a way to push the air up the trap door, my odors will be traveling 3 stories, through soot and ash.. and up my chimney. This little door must be for emptying ash from my fireplace, I've never noticed it. Talk about a natural carbon filter!

Woo hoo, I might make it to skunk land just like you all someday....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 1, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> I just found a little "trap door" in my basement, right behind my safe!!!! And, your never going to believe this, the trap door goes up a floor to my chimney on the second floor of my house!!! Anyway, if I can figure out a way to push the air up the trap door, my odors will be traveling 3 stories, through soot and ash.. and up my chimney. This little door must be for emptying ash from my fireplace, I've never noticed it. Talk about a natural carbon filter!
> 
> Woo hoo, I might make it to skunk land just like you all someday....


I love finding a trap door. I just found a sweet spot in my attic great for a veg area if I can just figure out how to get water up there from a pull down ladder in my house only think I can carry a gallon or two at a time. Good luck with your new venting project


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My tent when filled with both GG#4 and GDP smelled wonderful to me. It did have strong smells during flower and harvest time which I loved exposing my nose to every time I opened the tent. I vent outside thru a window in my utility room. My tent is “hidden” behind the green curtain on the way from the garage to the house. Only my daughter has asked what’s behind the green curtain, the great OZ?  She knows I grow and is in her 40s but trying to keep the limelight away from her two kids 7 and 9 (my grandkids). So far nobody else has dared to ask what’s behind the green curtain.
> so your wife doesn't know about your grow either?  That’s risky ain’t it? View attachment 292082
> View attachment 292083



Nice, I missed this post and just read. Too funny I love the magical green curtain!

Yeah, it's a long story, but nobody knows about my grows. Luckily for me my wife is away at OBX beach all week, It's trim time.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 10, 2022)

Well, I had hoped that a low odor thread might get more interest, but I guess most people are after "dank" or "loud" strains. (AKA smells like skunk)

If anyone has grown any strains that were relatively low odor, please let me know. I'll probably grow another round of Northern Lights (my third grow) as I know how much odor I'm dealing with and can manage it. I am itching to try something new though, low odor tips appreciated!

Note: Anyone reading this that is not lucky enough to grow out in the open, don't give up! You can keep a decent grow hidden, small and almost odorless with a little effort. 

1. Durban Poison (I have 5 seeds freebies)--supposedly low odor?
2. Tutankhamen - 25-30% thc..supposedly low odor
3. Green Crack
4. Green Ninja
5. Jack Herer



16 Best Low Odor Strains For Growing Cannabis Without Smell - GreenBudGuru


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

Yes I’m looking for some really dank gas stuff for my next grow the kind that sorta has a menthol flavor but still dank if that says anything. But you should try the grandaddy purple. It smells quite wonderful, not dank at all…I love it too


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I’m looking for some really dank gas stuff for my next grow the kind that sorta has a menthol flavor but still dank if that says anything. But you should try the grandaddy purple. It smells quite wonderful, not dank at all…I love it too



Yes ! Good old GDP is on my list as well. It seems like a "classic" and I've heard the odor is lower than most. The THC on GDP seems a bit higher than my Northern Lights too.

I see a few have recommended GDP, I think we have a winner, thanks all. Any tips on a good GDP seed bank? I'd like the best genetics I can get and don't mind spending a little extra.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 10, 2022)

I think the general concensus is that they all are going to smell at peak flower. I've always found that Sativas smell a little less than Indicas. Either one can be smelled across a Walmart when someone blazes one in their vehicle before they come in. That's why 90% of my weed gets turned into bubble hash, and weed is legal in my state. No sense in advertising that you're driving impared.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Yes ! Good old GDP is on my list as well. It seems like a "classic" and I've heard the odor is lower than most. The THC on GDP seems a bit higher than my Northern Lights too.
> 
> I see a few have recommended GDP, I think we have a winner, thanks all. Any tips on a good GDP seed bank? I'd like the best genetics I can get and don't mind spending a little extra.


I got mine fro ILGM. I’ve ordered from them twice and feel good with my purchase, seeds and customer service


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I got mine fro ILGM. I’ve ordered from them twice and feel good with my purchase, seeds and customer service



Thanks, I may try ILGM. It seems to be one of the seedbanks people have nothing but good things to say about. They also list GDP as a low odor strain on the ILGM website. ILGM is one of the few seed banks with a "low odor" search filter.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I think the general concensus is that they all are going to smell at peak flower. I've always found that Sativas smell a little less than Indicas. Either one can be smelled across a Walmart when someone blazes one in their vehicle before they come in. That's why 90% of my weed gets turned into bubble hash, and weed is legal in my state. No sense in advertising that you're driving impared.



For some people, smoking is a relaxing event that takes place in the living room while watching TV. Sadly, for me I don't have the luxury to smoke or grow in the open, I need to hide everything. Low odor strains makes my sneaky lifestyle much easier! 

When I trim buds, I'm usually in my house with my family. I need buds that I can take out of the glass without alerting the neighborhood with stink. Little things like this are a big deal for me, in fact close to show-stoppers. I really enjoy this hobby but the sneaking/hiding is getting old fast. Yes, week's 7-10 in flower with Northern Lights did have an odor and it was a very nervous time. I buy incense in bulk now, its the only way I can get through the risky flower weeks.


----------

